# Finally growing out of the puppy Uglies!



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

When I first got Cadence, he was a puffy ball of fur:










And then, at around 4 months old.. he started losing all his baby fur and started looking "bald". =(


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Finally, he's starting to look like a real Papillon! Sorry about the weird shadows.. my apartment is south facing, so the sun basically shines all the way through all winter... whenever it's sunny, anyway.


















Also....


















Look at how much he's grown!!!


----------



## Fluttera (Jan 11, 2010)

Awe cute. Bald puppy papillon... That is funny to see. Is it normal for the papillon to go threw stages like that? I don't know much about long haired breeds and the pictures I've seen of the paps have been when they were born, to when they are ready to leave mommy and than the full grown adult phase. (With the beautiful long fur off the ears.)


But over all cute and beautiful. Can't wait to see him with his long flowing fur.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

He is looking VERY handsome!

I am a sucker for the bald stage though. I think they're so funny looking then.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Fluttera said:


> Awe cute. Bald puppy papillon... That is funny to see. Is it normal for the papillon to go threw stages like that? I don't know much about long haired breeds and the pictures I've seen of the paps have been when they were born, to when they are ready to leave mommy and than the full grown adult phase. (With the beautiful long fur off the ears.)
> 
> 
> But over all cute and beautiful. Can't wait to see him with his long flowing fur.


Thank you! =D From what I've heard, some Paps go through the uglies, but some don't. Most longhair breeds do, though. I know for a fact that Pomeranians go through a very bald "uglies" stage at around the same age as well.. They actually look kind of funny then!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> He is looking VERY handsome!
> 
> I am a sucker for the bald stage though. I think they're so funny looking then.


Cadence says thank you! Lol. They ARE funny looking then! And it makes it even harder for random people to guess what breed they are. It's too bad that Cadence will probably not grow nice ear fringes like your Mia. =( I can't believe she's only 9 months old! She looks older because of her beautiful coat + ear fringe.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow he's changed alot! I like the last two pics that show the difference in his tail. He's such a cute boy


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

lucidity said:


> Cadence says thank you! Lol. They ARE funny looking then! And it makes it even harder for random people to guess what breed they are. It's too bad that Cadence will probably not grow nice ear fringes like your Mia. =( I can't believe she's only 9 months old! She looks older because of her beautiful coat + ear fringe.


Don't give up! Mia had no fringe for the longest time, she's just now growing some. Nard had so much more at her age though.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Cadence is looking very cute. He has a very sweet face...love the markings.



lucidity said:


> Thank you! =D From what I've heard, some Paps go through the uglies, but some don't. Most longhair breeds do, though. I know for a fact that Pomeranians go through a very bald "uglies" stage at around the same age as well.. They actually look kind of funny then!


Mira (FCR) had a funky stage as well after losing her puppy coat...that flat but very short coat came in and make her look even more spindly than she already was...


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Hallie said:


> Wow he's changed alot! I like the last two pics that show the difference in his tail. He's such a cute boy


Yes he definitely has! It's weird, I don't notice because I see him everyday.. but when I go through old photos it's like... whoa! Did he use to look like that? And thank you! =D 



Laurelin said:


> Don't give up! Mia had no fringe for the longest time, she's just now growing some. Nard had so much more at her age though.


She has tons now, IMO!  I don't think Cadence will have much.. his parents didn't really have any to speak of =( Here's a photo of his dad at one year old:










Creepy how similar they look, huh?!

P/s: I think you should do a photo post of all your paps at a certain age, maybe 8 months or something. =D Just to see what their fringes were like.. 



Shaina said:


> Cadence is looking very cute. He has a very sweet face...love the markings.
> 
> Mira (FCR) had a funky stage as well after losing her puppy coat...that flat but very short coat came in and make her look even more spindly than she already was...


Thank you! I know, eh? But when the fur grows out FCRs look so shiny and nice, though!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Cadence's dad is gorgeous! I think Paps look so funny in the bald stage. Nia never really had one, she had a semi bald stage but when her puppy fur was falling out the new fur was growing in already. I kinda wanted her to have one so I can take funny pics and laugh at her hehe 

Hmm I wonder if I can find a picture of Nia around 8 months. She looks a LOT like her daddy too.

This is Nia at about 9 months, sorry couldn't find 8 months old. LOL shaved belly. Hmm it looks like her fur grew shorter as she got older LOL. During the winter months she shed quite a bit and her fur got shorter. It's coming back slowly now. 









Here's daddy. They have the same colored spots on the same places.









You can see a bit of scraggly fringe, not much.









Annnd here's 13 months. A bit more fringe but not a ton.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwww...Cadence is doing exactly what Leif is doing!! It seems as if his ear-hair has been put "on-hold", &, he is working on his tail!! LOL

His tail has "exploded" right at his 5 mo. mark! Isn't it neat to see?? Its amazing watching how these kids change...I love it!! Cadence will do his Papa proud!!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Cadence's dad is gorgeous! I think Paps look so funny in the bald stage. Nia never really had one, she had a semi bald stage but when her puppy fur was falling out the new fur was growing in already. I kinda wanted her to have one so I can take funny pics and laugh at her hehe
> 
> Hmm I wonder if I can find a picture of Nia around 8 months. She looks a LOT like her daddy too.
> 
> ...


Nia's dad is VERY nice looking! What a bunch of furrr. But honestly, I think Nia has tons of fringe! Certainly way more than lots of paps anyway.. I think it's just gonna get thicker as she grows.. maybe by the time she's 2 she'll have a thick curtain of fringe. lol.




yappypappymom said:


> Awwww...Cadence is doing exactly what Leif is doing!! It seems as if his ear-hair has been put "on-hold", &, he is working on his tail!! LOL
> 
> His tail has "exploded" right at his 5 mo. mark! Isn't it neat to see?? Its amazing watching how these kids change...I love it!! Cadence will do his Papa proud!!


I know eh?! It's like their tails get wayyy fluffier first before anywhere else! Actually, make that the whole rear area haha. 

Yeah, they do change so quickly as puppies! I kinda miss that small 4lbs furball that I used to have.. lol. Cadence has gotten so BIG!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Nia's dad is VERY nice looking! What a bunch of furrr. But honestly, I think Nia has tons of fringe! Certainly way more than lots of paps anyway.. I think it's just gonna get thicker as she grows.. maybe by the time she's 2 she'll have a thick curtain of fringe. lol.


Wait til you see Nard and Rose's fringes! I think I remember Laurelin posting a puppy pic of Rose and it looked like she had fringe as an 8 week old pup! Especially Nard, that boy has TONS of coat and fringe.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww, really?! WOW! I've never seen an 8 week old pup with any fringe to speak of! Lol..


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Aww, really?! WOW! I've never seen an 8 week old pup with any fringe to speak of! Lol..


They weren't really "fringes" but she had furry ears! Here scroll down in this thread.

http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/60520-looking-get-papillon-phalene.html


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

WOW, that's a LONG thread with tons of info!! I never really asked my breeder where Cadence's parents came from hahah. They might as well be mutts =/

Summer is a really pretty dog, imo.. she has beautiful colouring! And yes, Nard + Rose had so much fringe as babies! I'm jealous.. ahha.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

lucidity said:


> WOW, that's a LONG thread with tons of info!! I never really asked my breeder where Cadence's parents came from hahah. They might as well be mutts


Hmm didn't she say on her website that her dogs were AKC registered? If so, you can request a pedigree from AKC and then you can see what dogs are in Cadence's pedigree.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, they are all AKC registered. How do I request a pedigree from AKC? I'm still debating on whether or not I'll need to have Cadence registered... I think the deadline is March or something before they up the registration fee.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Yeah, they are all AKC registered. How do I request a pedigree from AKC? I'm still debating on whether or not I'll need to have Cadence registered... I think the deadline is March or something before they up the registration fee.


You go to the AKC website. I'm not exactly sure how you do it since Nia is registered with the Canadian KC. For the Canadian one, you print out a form, fill it out with money necessary and mail it in.

http://www.akc.org/contact/answer_center/faq_products.cfm?faq=1

Read the first question regarding how to get a pedigree.

I never had to register Nia, the breeder did everything for me LOL.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmm.. an online one costs $10. I don't know if I have to register him first before I can get his pedigree... or maybe I can get his parents' or something. So confusing... lol. Btw, where did you get Nia from?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Hmm.. an online one costs $10. I don't know if I have to register him first before I can get his pedigree... or maybe I can get his parents' or something. So confusing... lol. Btw, where did you get Nia from?


I never bought Nia's. The CKC one is darn expensive, the colored one is something like $125. I didn't feel like paying that much for a piece of paper especially since I'm not breeding or showing. When I bought her, her registration papers were mailed to me by CKC after her breeder finished the transfer of ownership. She showed me both the parents' pedigrees and photocopied them for me so I know which dogs are on Nia's.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

lucidity said:


> WOW, that's a LONG thread with tons of info!! I never really asked my breeder where Cadence's parents came from hahah. They might as well be mutts =/
> 
> Summer is a really pretty dog, imo.. she has beautiful colouring! And yes, Nard + Rose had so much fringe as babies! I'm jealous.. ahha.


Awww, thanks so much! Yeah Rose has crazy fringe.


----------

